# Information on Roy Jessop Seccombe (RFA & Vikram Jayanti)



## 0594531f (Aug 5, 2010)

My Father-in-Law served in the RFA during WW2 and later on the RFA Olna (Chief Officer?). He apparently was killed/died in 1964 on the Vikram Jayanti (tanker) in Nagasaki? However, we have no details of how he died as my wife was only 14 at the time and unfortunately her mother died soon after, so no records. Family home was Plymouth and I have photos- can anyone help?

Thanks


----------

